
Population panic lets rich people off the hook for the climate crisis they cause - seigando
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/aug/26/panic-overpopulation-climate-crisis-consumption-environment
======
Udik
Monbiot's argument is simple. There is no issue at all with Africa doubling
its population to 2.6 billion (from 1.3) as long as they remain dirt poor. And
since he presents as the beginning of the article the formula

Impact = Population x Affluence x Technology

his solution is of course to keep Africa's new billion in abject poverty while
we proceed with decreasing both the affluence and the technology of the
developed world.

------
iamthemonster
It's great to see a Monbiot article that is rooted in something measurable and
verifiable. He is normally prone to polemic and a lack of perspective but this
article is fantastic.

In terms of generating happiness, any spending above $100k/yr (maybe even
$60k/yr) is broadly a waste, when put in the context of its negative
externalities and then, when considering opportunity cost, it becomes
ridiculous.

------
burntbridge
In my area I've noticed a disturbing trend - wealthy people tend to have big
families; it has become kind of trendy. And why wouldn't it be? Having lots of
kids is a sign of affluence, a status symbol. Also humans just love having
kids, especially when all the negatives go away i.e. nannies, cleaners, a big
house, one parent always at home.

